# Got some more ID's for you guys!



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I hope I`m not asking too much, Almost looks like I have labeotropheus x zebra hybrids but I am no expert,I picked up quite a few of those, two definate males. let me know what you think guys




































































M. Calainos?









Looks kinda like an electric blue but with no juvie stripes ( I have an electric blue the same size with stripes and some orange in the anal fin)

















Heres a few more of the OB hybrid type fish, theyre all attractively marked and behave nicely,

















Sorry if I am asking a lot, but to some of you experts out there an ID is so easy to make. thanks guys!


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Pseudotropheus Elongatus species maybe for the blue one?
Is there a naturally occuring OB elongatus species?

I picked these fish specifically because they were long, a LFS had surpluss africans so they put them all in several large tanks nad charged an insanely cheap price, saw some nice young red empresses, a hawk or two, lots of peacocks. unfortunately I have no idea what these came in as but they look really cool and were clearly Mbuna so I picked up a bunch


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with your ID's Labeotropheusxzebra and Sc. fryeri juvie with a lot of black spot. This should clear up in time.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the conformation, even the first one thats blue is also a labeotropheus x zebra?

Thats interesting cause I have a little Ahli the same size that has bars and no black dots, is it just variation?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

No its not a variation, its a parasite.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I`d like to see some proof of that? 
No offense but you seem like the least helpful mod I have ever encountered, not even a link or name. great well how informative, thanks for your "help"

So i suppose 
Fossorochromis rostratus
Placidochromis phenochilus
and all the OB juvenile cichlids have this deadly parasite too?


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Chester a quick search led me to this thread on a random forum
http://www.fishkeepingbanter.com/showthread.php?t=62643

Apparently they are perfectly normal genetic blemishes that dissapear with age and can be seen on young Moorii too. they don`t affect all fry.
There were several just like mine in the same tank all looking the same, and the only fish with the dots were these.

heres the funny part, they recommended the OP to come here to get good information on Scianchromis species. so yeah I know its a variation and not a parasite.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

rafini said:


> so yeah I know its a variation and not a parasite.


 :roll: Think what ever you like!
Difficult to find much info online about "black spot disease"; your link really doesn't prove anything at all as to what it is.
Black spots, especially around the face or mouth of mbuna or other Malawi cichlids is NOT a new thing. In fact, I remember it being much more common in the 1970's. Had some of it at that time and often seen it on other mbuna.
Fairly obvious that it is a parasite for the following reasons:
#1. It spreads in a tank. If one gets it, often others do as well.
#2.Comes and goes. And the spots will be at different places over time.
Books I had on Lake Malawi and Tanganyika said it was a parasite, though I can't recall if it is known precisely what it is.


rafini said:


> this deadly parasite


Nobody said it was deadly. IME, it clears up eventually. 
Though it might be associated with other illnesses (???).
Most of the info I find online blames spirulina. Doubt there is much of a connection. Black spot was common long before there was even such a thing as pellets....let alone spirulina in fish food!


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I understand that there is a black spot desease, I know this. but its just a variation on Fryeri juveniles that dissapears with age.
I had to go elsewhere to find that out, people who had been breeding them for years commented on it occuring. Not a single fish in my tank is affected, its discoloration of pigment its even in the fishes Eye.

I feed my fish garlic every other day to protect from parasites and honestly I will not worry about this, I was kind apalled by the mods lack of even slight helpfulness, but hey at least you gave me some good information. 
I`m Positive its just juvenile variation, but I will treat the tank anyway just to be safe. Not a single other fish shows any signs


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

rafini said:


> I feed my fish garlic every other day to protect from parasites and honestly I will not worry about this
> I`m Positive its just juvenile variation, but I will treat the tank anyway just to be safe. Not a single other fish shows any signs


I think you're doing enough, no need to treat for parasites. As the others mentioned, and as you said you read yourself, this is a condition that eventually clears up on it's own. It is not, however, a condition or genetic trait that is limited to fryeri and moorii - I've never seen fryeri or moorii for sale that have "the unique or rare black-spot markings" trait, and you can bet that if it was a genetic trait that someone could selectively breed for to make a buck, they would. It can occur in practically any species of african cichlid, especially in juveniles but is not limited to them.

And I might also mention that if you're going to call someone out for not offering up more info with their response to one of your posts, you should give them time to do so before claiming they aren't helpful. Especially one of the site moderators who is donating his or her time to try to help you in the first place.

As for the identity of your fish, I don't see any that I could point to as a pure specimen, so your guess is as good as mine. I personally don't see much Labeotropheus in any features but the OB markings, and those could come from a number of species. More likely from a Metriaclima type, possibly mixed with elongatus or socolofi?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you breed and raise this fish yourself? If it's a fish produced on a mass market farm in a place like Florida its not uncommon to see it. I've had it on some wild caught fish I've purchased before.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/3395.htm

And its not deadly, or even really harmful, and it will clear up with time.

But then again its just my opinion. It's up to you to decide whether or not you agree with what I say.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

rafini said:


> I understand that there is a black spot desease, I know this. but its just a variation on Fryeri juveniles that dissapears with age.
> I had to go elsewhere to find that out, people who had been breeding them for years commented on it occuring. Not a single fish in my tank is affected, its discoloration of pigment its even in the fishes Eye.
> 
> I feed my fish garlic every other day to protect from parasites and honestly I will not worry about this, I was kind apalled by the mods lack of even slight helpfulness, but hey at least you gave me some good information.
> I`m Positive its just juvenile variation, but I will treat the tank anyway just to be safe. Not a single other fish shows any signs


 :roll:

It isn't a variation in the least... it is some sort of parasite, that can go away, or spread in time, but isn't deadly. I doubt many hobbyists have produced as many fryeri as I have and I have yet to see such a variation, but I have seen this spotting in fishes from many others.

..oh, and Chester B is someone I know who has been in the hobby for over 30 years and is one of the more knowledgeable people around... but take your advice from wherever suits you.


----------

